# DogeCoin



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright, all you tempers. Some of you may have heard of this by now; some of you may have not.
DogeCoin(ÐOGE) is a new crypto-currency and is becoming worth more and more as time passes. Join in fast while the difficulty to mine is still relatively low compared to other famous coins such as BitCoin and LiteCoin
Don't have a nice computer to mine (dig) with? Try your hands at trading currency in this rapidly chaining market! People have already began trading some DOGE for other coins, USD, and even Steam keys.
Don't for get the most important part, Have fun! It's Doge. What's not to love‽ 







Info & other stuff
Download for wallet & more info:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0

Mining guide:
http://doges.org/index.php?topic=592.0

Free doge:
http://indogewetrust.com (Use promo code "install gentoo" or "suchpromo" or "such bad doge many sorry".)
http://bartstuff.eu/doge/doge2.php
http://dogefaucet.tk
http://dogecoinfaucet.com

Exchange
https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=DOGE&base=BTC
https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/132
https://www.coins-e.com/exchange/DOGE_BTC

Miscellaneous:
http://doge.yottabyte.nu
http://www.dogetools.com/calc
http://coinmarketcap.com

IRC: #do/g/ecoin at Rizon 

Tell your friends. Tell your family. Get rich. Such doge. wow

pls donate. need doge. DKYAPcxy5xWaHmZhmLohtNEeLxn6nhrD1e


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/many-shibe-such-doge-thread.356073/page-8#post-4857713

kthxbai.

Not to mention this should've just been posted in the Bitcoin thread in the PC section, not the EoF.


Also, Devin


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2013)

wow 
such coin 
so crypto 
much investment opportunity since a dollar will buy you Đ1000 and the current growth rate is 14% per day so tomorrow they will be worth $1.14 
such profit









wow


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2013)

It's all about the Benjis, baby.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2013)

The reality warping powers of the anime set meeting with the reality warping powers of those playing finances and the similarly potent abilities of the cyberanarchists...


----------



## Devin (Dec 20, 2013)

*nods*


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Devin said:


> *nods*


 
How'd mine so fast?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll trade someone a dogecoin for a Bitcoin.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2013)

Pfft! I'll trade 2 whole dogecoins for a Bitcoin!


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I'll trade someone a dogecoin for a Bitcoin.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pfft! I'll trade 2 whole dogecoins for a Bitcoin!


And it's on! Do I hear a three? Three? Do I have a three? Four? Anyone bidding four?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> And it's on! Do I hear a three? Three? Do I have a three? Four? Anyone bidding four?


 
925 DOGE COINS FOR 925 BITCOINS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 925 DOGE COINS FOR 925 BITCOINS.


I'll trade 12 marihuanas for 420 Bitcoins _(Faggit!)_?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll go to five!

(At the moment I have 6.8.)


----------

